# D. James Kennedy suffers major heart attack



## Devin (Dec 29, 2006)

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1760102/posts

D. James Kennedy suffers major heart attack
WorldNetDaily ^ | December 29, 2006 6:51 p.m. Eastern

Posted on 12/29/2006 4:53:07 PM PST by Tim Long

75-year-old founder of Coral Ridge Ministries in 'grave condition'

D. James Kennedy, author, theologian, biblican scholar, pastor of the 10,000-member "Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church" in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., and founder of the highly influential Coral Ridge Ministries, suffered a major heart attack last night and is in grave condition, ministry officials tell WND.

According to Mary Ann Bunker, Kennedy's long-time personal assistant, the 75-year-old religious leader had a "severe" cardiac arrest last evening.

"He was home at the time," she said, noting that "the last time he preached was on Christmas Eve. He was home in the kitchen. He fell, and his wife caught him, and gave him CPR until the ambulance arrived."

(Story continues below)

Kennedy was taken to Holy Cross Hospital in Fort Lauderdale. "The ambulance got [to Kennedy's home] in four to five minutes," said Bunker, "and the hospital was less than five blocks away. And the doctors were ready for him before the ambulance even arrived."

Although Kennedy's condition is classified as "grave" as he remains on life support, including a ventilator, this afternoon he is "showing signs of improvement," Bunker told WND, "recognizing people, [and] he had reflexes in his hand and feet."

"He is more cognizant today," nodding in acknowledgement, making eye contact with visitors, and is "very conscious," Bunker added.

Fortunately, a CAT scan turned out normal, not disclosing any brain damage or other complications resulting from the heart attack.

Coral Ridge Senior Producer Jerry Newcombe, who has co-authored many books with Kennedy, told WND another Presbyterian minister visited Kennedy and read scripture to him – to which he responded strongly.

In fact, on the Reformation 21 website, a blog of the Alliance of Confession Evangelicals, Rev. Richard Phillips posted the following:

I want to thank everyone who is praying for Dr. D. James Kennedy. His condition is improved, though very serious. I spent a good deal of time with him today, praying and reading Scripture. He recognized me and was clearly responsive, although his condition remains very serious. Please pray for continued improvement and a full restoration to health. I was able to assure him of the prayers of many Christians and he was able smile in response. Another post by Phillips referred to Kennedy's deteriorating health condition in recent times:

Please pray for Dr. D. James Kennedy, his wife and daughter, and Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church. Dr. Kennedy is in grave condition following a heart attack last evening. Jim's health has deteriorated markedly in the last several months, and he has manfully continued his ministry to the best of his ability. During all my interactions with him even during this trying time, he has exhibited his characteristic good cheer, charm, and force of mind. Along with being a man with great vision for the kingdom of Christ, Jim Kennedy is a true Christian gentleman. Please pray for God to restore him to full health and give him grace as his situation should require.

In 1978, Kennedy launched his weekly one-hour television show, "The Coral Ridge Hour," which is broadcast nationally every Sunday morning on the Trinity Broadcasting Network, as well as syndicated on various other networks. Available to 81 percent of the nation's television households, "The Coral Ridge Hour" has the greatest number of TV station affiliates of any religious program in the U.S.

This Sunday's "Coral Ridge Hour" will feature a special documentary titled "What If Jesus Had Never Been Born?"

Hosted by Kennedy and filmed in Europe, South America, India, and the United States, the program consults scientists, historians, philosophers, and theologians to weigh the impact of Jesus on the last 2,000 years. It shows how the rise of science, mass education, a high regard for human life, hospitals, charity, representative government, and the elevation of women can all be traced to the impact of Christ and his followers in the last two millennia.

"We're going to tell the truth – withheld from most Americans for the last half century – that Christ has been the greatest benefactor to the human race that the world has ever known," said Kennedy.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 29, 2006)

Praying.


----------



## VanVos (Dec 29, 2006)

Praying for kennedy family and coral ridge church


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 29, 2006)

Devin said:


> http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1760102/posts
> 
> D. James Kennedy suffers major heart attack
> WorldNetDaily ^ | December 29, 2006 6:51 p.m. Eastern
> ...


----------



## Herald (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## caddy (Dec 29, 2006)

Praying here as well....


----------



## panta dokimazete (Dec 30, 2006)




----------



## bowhunter1961 (Dec 30, 2006)

a couple of weeks before easter, 1981, a pastor by the name of tommy nelson, at denton bible church in denton texas. sat me down one sunday and asked me this Q. "if you were standing before a just and holy God, and He were to ask you why He should let you into His house, how would you answer Him?" two weeks or so later i was changed.....as the Lord lead me to sound doctrine, i pray the Lord would heal this man.

man, i hate sickness, death and sin, but, sunday's on the way!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Dec 30, 2006)

I've found Dr Kennedy profitable over the years. I pray for him and his family.


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 30, 2006)

Wife and I are praying as well.   

We love to hear Dr. Kennedy preach. May God be with him and his family.


----------



## Average Joey (Dec 30, 2006)

I have always loved his booming voice.


----------



## Redaimie (Dec 30, 2006)

Praying.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 31, 2006)

Apparently, he was on a ventilator from the heart attack; this was removed yesterday, he talked briefly and is now breathing on his own.

Continue to pray.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 31, 2006)

Scott Bushey said:


> Apparently, he was on a ventilator from the heart attack; this was removed yesterday, he talked briefly and is now breathing on his own.
> 
> Continue to pray.



I will continue to pray. 

I think we need men like D. James Kennedy. I know some have issues with him, but who would you prefer....Kennedy or Faldwell leading the way in social issues?

I had no idea that he was 75 years old. He's old enough to be my father and I'm not that young! Years ago, the church I was attending while going to college used the EE program. While it may not be perfect it was much better than anything else at the time (circa 1974).

God bless D. James Kennedy!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Dec 31, 2006)

Ivan said:


> I will continue to pray.
> 
> I think we need men like D. James Kennedy. I know some have issues with him, but who would you prefer....Kennedy or Faldwell leading the way in social issues?
> 
> ...



 

I to was surprised to know that Dr. Kennedy was 75. I thought he was just in his early or mid 60's. The Lord has blesed him.


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 31, 2006)

He is just about the only TV evangelist I watch. I appreciate all the work he has done for the kingdom.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 3, 2007)

D. James Kennedy 'improving' after heart attack
Christian preacher taken off ventilator, talking, moving limbs

Posted: December 31, 2006
2:52 p.m. Eastern

© 2006 WorldNetDaily.com 

D. James Kennedy, author, theologian, biblical scholar, pastor of the 10,000-member "Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church" in Fort Lauderdale, Fla., and founder of the highly influential Coral Ridge Ministries, is reportedly showing signs of improvement following a massive heart attack last week. 

"We're quite encouraged," Kennedy spokesman John Aman told the South Florida Sun-Sentinel. 

Aman indicated Kennedy had been taken off a ventilator, talked to people and responded to neurologists' commands to move his limbs. 

Meanwhile, prayers for Kennedy's recovery from fellow Christian leaders are being echoed across the U.S. 

Dr. James Dobson, founder of the Colorado-based Focus on the Family, said: 

"It has been my honor and pleasure to know him not only as a broadcasting colleague and a gifted pastor, but also as a dear friend for the past 30 years. He has been one of the nation's most powerful defenders of righteousness, never wavering from the eternal truths of Scripture. His voice is still vitally needed in this country and around the world. We are asking the Lord to restore the health of this good man, and to be with Anne and the rest of the Kennedy family during this challenging time." 

According to Mary Ann Bunker, Kennedy's long-time personal assistant, the 75-year-old Kennedy had a "severe" cardiac arrest Thursday night. 

"He was home at the time," she said, noting that "the last time he preached was on Christmas Eve. He was home in the kitchen. He fell, and his wife caught him, and gave him CPR until the ambulance arrived." 

Kennedy was taken to Holy Cross Hospital in Fort Lauderdale. "The ambulance got [to Kennedy's home] in four to five minutes," said Bunker, "and the hospital was less than five blocks away. And the doctors were ready for him before the ambulance even arrived." 

Fortunately, a CAT scan turned out normal, not disclosing any brain damage or other complications resulting from the heart attack. 

Coral Ridge Senior Producer Jerry Newcombe, who has co-authored many books with Kennedy, told WND another Presbyterian minister visited Kennedy and read scripture to him – to which he responded strongly. 

In fact, on the Reformation 21 website, a blog of the Alliance of Confession Evangelicals, Rev. Richard Phillips posted the following: 


I want to thank everyone who is praying for Dr. D. James Kennedy. His condition is improved, though very serious. I spent a good deal of time with him today, praying and reading Scripture. He recognized me and was clearly responsive, although his condition remains very serious. Please pray for continued improvement and a full restoration to health. I was able to assure him of the prayers of many Christians and he was able smile in response.
Another post by Phillips referred to Kennedy's deteriorating health condition in recent times: 


Please pray for Dr. D. James Kennedy, his wife and daughter, and Coral Ridge Presbyterian Church. Dr. Kennedy is in grave condition following a heart attack last evening. 
Jim's health has deteriorated markedly in the last several months, and he has manfully continued his ministry to the best of his ability. During all my interactions with him even during this trying time, he has exhibited his characteristic good cheer, charm, and force of mind. Along with being a man with great vision for the kingdom of Christ, Jim Kennedy is a true Christian gentleman. Please pray for God to restore him to full health and give him grace as his situation should require.

In 1978, Kennedy launched his weekly one-hour television show, "The Coral Ridge Hour," which is broadcast nationally every Sunday morning on the Trinity Broadcasting Network, as well as syndicated on various other networks. Available to 81 percent of the nation's television households, "The Coral Ridge Hour" has the greatest number of TV station affiliates of any religious program in the U.S. 

This Sunday's "Coral Ridge Hour" will feature a special documentary titled "What If Jesus Had Never Been Born?" 

Hosted by Kennedy and filmed in Europe, South America, India, and the United States, the program consults scientists, historians, philosophers, and theologians to weigh the impact of Jesus on the last 2,000 years. It shows how the rise of science, mass education, a high regard for human life, hospitals, charity, representative government, and the elevation of women can all be traced to the impact of Christ and his followers in the last two millennia. 

"We're going to tell the truth – withheld from most Americans for the last half century – that Christ has been the greatest benefactor to the human race that the world has ever known," said Kennedy.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 4, 2007)




----------



## Gryphonette (Mar 4, 2007)

Praying for him and his family. Thanks for the update! I'd wondered about him recently and how he was doing.

Not especially well, sounds like. :^(


----------



## Ivan (Mar 4, 2007)

joshua said:


> Furthermore: (Message to our Church from Johnny Farese of farese.com)



Sorry to hear this. I'll be praying for him.


----------

